# My favorite Kuhli Loach pic so far



## Rhenerie (Jul 8, 2014)

My little guy was peaking out of the pogostemon helfri


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

cute


----------



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

My kuhli always wiggle through mine as well. Beautiful pic


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Man this makes me miss my Khuli Loaches! I cant wait to get some in about 2 months! Great picture also!


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Kuhli's look so cool, makes me want one


----------

